# Food for Milk Frogs ?



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

hey, i know i've done a thread about doing some pallid cockroaches, just wondering if anyone could give me advice on other food source for these guys, most sites i get care sheets from say crickets as main diet and then meal worms etc. Can i use pallid cockroaches as main food ? (they get to 1.5cm in length apparently) and was wondering if setting up a dubia roach colony after a few months and the frogs are larger, would help also or is that too much roach ? i just dont want to spend my time getting half dead crickets sent to me and then having to gutload them and powder them, when they can get as much from other foods.

on the subject of dusting, would the roaches need dusting still ? sorry i'm terribly new to this and when i had reptiles/amphibians as a kid i just fed them straight insects.


----------



## palm (Mar 3, 2013)

I keep some Golden Tree Frogs, and i feed mine dubia roaches and they seem to absolutely love them. yes you will need to make sure you are still dusting them.


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Ya, as said above you will still need to dust them. Roaches still have a less than ideal Ca ratio, so need the extra calcium added if they are a staple part of the diet. 

Ive heard that they will also eat lobworms (nightcrawlers) which are a good food item. You can also try calci worms and silk worms, which are pretty easy to find and have a good Ca ratio. Were you able to find isopods? They are an ideal food source if you get them breeding.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Isopods are woodlice yeah ? Sorry new to this


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Meefloaf said:


> Isopods are woodlice yeah ? Sorry new to this


No problem mate; ya woodlice are a kind of isopod. They are actually a type of crustacean and not a bug at all.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

so, i've been thinking of the best way to feed my frogs (should be getting them in two weeks or so) still trying to figure out the routine for dusting their food, they are quite small frogs, less than a year. I was also wondering if putting their food in a tiny kind of trough would work ?


----------

